# [SOLVED] Strict Standards: Non-static method utf_normalizer

## soban_

Otoz natrafilem na nastepujacy problem przy instalacji forum (phpbb3 -> phpbb3.pl):  *Quote:*   

> Strict Standards: Non-static method utf_normalizer::nfc() should not be called statically
> 
> in /home/forum/forum/forum/includes/utf/utf_tools.php on line 1781

 jednak w tej linijce zanjduje sie nastepujaca zawartosc:

```
cat -n /home/forum/forum/forum/includes/utf/utf_tools.php | grep 1781

  1781                  utf_normalizer::nfc($strings);
```

Googlujac trafilem na cos takiego: http://phpbb3.pl/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=12704 jednak:

```
cat /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini | grep strict

; Whether to pool ODBC connections. Can be one of "strict", "relaxed" or "off"

;pdo_odbc.connection_pooling=strict

; enable strict encoding detection.

;mbstring.strict_detection = Off
```

Wszystko wydaje sie zakomentowane, czy cos powinienem odkomentowac? Podaje informacje dodatkowe:

```
 eix -I php

[I] app-admin/eselect-php

     Available versions:  0.6.2 (~)0.6.4 (~)0.6.6

     Installed versions:  0.6.6(12:46:11 16.12.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         PHP eselect module

[I] dev-lang/php

     Available versions:  

        (5.3)   5.3.9

        (5.4)   (~)5.4.0_rc6

        {apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cjk +cli crypt +ctype curl curlwrappers debug doc embed enchant exif +fileinfo +filter firebird flatfile fpm frontbase ftp gd gdbm gmp +hash +iconv imap inifile intl iodbc ipv6 +json kerberos kolab ldap ldap-sasl libedit mhash mssql mysql mysqli mysqlnd nls oci8-instant-client odbc pcntl pdo +phar pic +posix postgres qdbm readline recode +session sharedmem +simplexml snmp soap sockets spell sqlite sqlite3 ssl suhosin sybase-ct sysvipc threads tidy +tokenizer truetype unicode wddx +xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl zip zlib}

     Installed versions:  5.3.9(5.3)(03:16:02 02.02.2012)(apache2 bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter ftp gd hash iconv imap intl json kerberos ldap mysql mysqli nls pdo phar posix readline session simplexml snmp soap sockets spell sqlite ssl threads tidy tokenizer truetype unicode wddx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip zlib -bcmath -berkdb -calendar -cdb -cjk -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm -frontbase -gdbm -gmp -inifile -iodbc -ipv6 -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -sqlite3 -suhosin -sybase-ct -sysvipc -xsl) 5.4.0_rc6(5.4)(03:12:08 02.02.2012)(apache2 bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter ftp gd hash iconv imap intl json kerberos ldap mysql mysqli nls pdo phar posix readline session simplexml snmp soap sockets spell ssl threads tidy tokenizer truetype unicode wddx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip zlib -bcmath -berkdb -calendar -cdb -cjk -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm -frontbase -gdbm -gmp -inifile -iodbc -ipv6 -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -sqlite3 -sybase-ct -sysvipc -xsl)

     Homepage:            http://php.net/

     Description:         The PHP language runtime engine: CLI, CGI, FPM/FastCGI, Apache2 and embed SAPIs.

[I] virtual/httpd-php

     Available versions:  (5.3) 5.3 (~)5.4

     Installed versions:  5.4(5.3)(12:17:57 16.12.2011)

     Description:         Virtual to provide PHP-enabled webservers

....

eix -I apache

[I] app-admin/apache-tools

     Available versions:  2.2.14!t 2.2.15!t 2.2.16!t 2.2.17!t 2.2.20!t 2.2.21!t {ssl}

     Installed versions:  2.2.21!t(13:12:27 16.12.2011)(ssl)

     Homepage:            http://httpd.apache.org/

     Description:         Useful Apache tools - htdigest, htpasswd, ab, htdbm

[I] www-servers/apache

     Available versions:  (2) 2.2.21-r1

        {apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_asis apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_moduthn_alias apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbd apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_defache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apaodules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_cern_meta apache2_modules_cgi apacharset_lite apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_dbd apache2_modulehe2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_dumpio apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filtee2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_ident apache2_modules_imagemap apache2_modules_include ap_log_config apache2_modules_log_forensic apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_proxy apache2_modules_proxy_ajp apache2_modules_proxy_balancer apache2_modules_proxy_connect apache2_modules_proxy_ftp apache2_modules_proxy_http apache2_modules_proxy_scgi apache2_modules_reqtimeout apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_substitute apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_version apache2_modules_vhost_alias apache2_mpms_event apache2_mpms_itk apache2_mpms_peruser apache2_mpms_prefork apache2_mpms_worker debug doc ldap selinux ssl static suexec threads}

     Installed versions:  2.2.21-r1(2)(03:07:50 02.02.2012)(apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_authn_alias apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_cgi apache2_modules_cgid apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_vhost_alias ldap ssl threads -apache2_modules_asis -apache2_modules_auth_digest -apache2_modules_authn_dbd -apache2_modules_cern_meta -apache2_modules_charset_lite -apache2_modules_dbd -apache2_modules_dumpio -apache2_modules_ident -apache2_modules_imagemap -apache2_modules_log_forensic -apache2_modules_proxy -apache2_modules_proxy_ajp -apache2_modules_proxy_balancer -apache2_modules_proxy_connect -apache2_modules_proxy_ftp -apache2_modules_proxy_http -apache2_modules_proxy_scgi -apache2_modules_reqtimeout -apache2_modules_substitute -apache2_modules_version -apache2_mpms_event -apache2_mpms_itk -apache2_mpms_peruser -apache2_mpms_prefork -apache2_mpms_worker -debug -doc -selinux -static -suexec)

     Homepage:            http://httpd.apache.org/

     Description:         The Apache Web Server.

Found 2 matches.

...

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha81_p7 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-5-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 02 Feb 2012 01:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.2-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j15"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 bzip2 cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dri embedded exif fileinfo filter fortran ftp gadu gcj gd gif gpm hash iconv imap intl java jpeg json kerberos ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdo phar php png posix pppd readline ruby19 session simplexml slang snmp soap sockets spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd threads tidy tokenizer truetype unicode unzip wddx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Ma ktos pomysl czego moze byc to przyczyna?

----------

## SlashBeast

Chusteczkowo napisane skrypty tak maja, proponuje zmienic skrypt lub wylaczyc printowanie warningow i E_STRICT w php.ini i zyc dalej.

----------

## soban_

Dzieki za odpowiedz, a co bys zaproponowal altenatywnego (jesli mowiles o zmianie skryptu)? Tylko chcialbym to polaczyc z wordpressem (jedno logowanie na forum i na wp) no i oczywiscie zeby mialo troche wiecej mozliwosci niz Simpla:Press czy bbPress.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja tam preferuje proste i szybkie rozwiazania jak np. fluxbb.

----------

## soban_

OK, ale mala poprawka, dodalem do php.ini:

```
error_reporting  =  E_ALL | E_STRICT
```

 jednak blad sie powtarza i nie mozna dalej zainstalowac phpBB. Wiec to nie jest waring... oczywiscie restowalem apacha, wyglada na to jakby cos z utf bylo nie tak. Co ciekawsze na 1&1 bez problemy trybi z taka konfiguracja http://tools.polishthehunter.pl/info.php tylko nie wiem, czego u siebie sie doszukiwac, co moge miec inaczej/zle http://www.soban.pl/info.php ewentualnie co powinienem wylaczyc/wlaczyc zeby to trybilo poprawnie. 

```
grep -vE '^(#|$|;)' /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/php.ini | wgetpaste
```

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/544830/

//EDIT

Przestawilem z php 5.4 na 5.3, zresetowalem apacha i trybi. Przepraszam za zamieszanie i dziekuje Slash za podpowiedzi.

----------

